# Is it true?



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Okay I came across this ad was wondering if this is true or is the guy just full of it, because I have an A6 automatic. 
Aside from the exhaust manifolds, and ecu perhaps, what else could be different? Couldn't it still work with an automatic ecu? 

-note that I am not personally selling- 

***** 
I have a 2.8l AHA Audi/VW motor for a manual car. 

I purchased this motor to replace mine in my A6, but was not told that the motor from a manual would not fit in my automatic. 
I have no need for this motor, as I have subsequently purchased the appropriate motor for my car and have had it installed by Queensway Audi. 

I purchased the motor with 100K on it. 
It came out of a 1998 A4 with rear end damage. 

I paid much more for it, but am willing to take a loss as I don't need that big of a paper weight. 

I don't know if it can be fit in any applications other than what it was meant for. 

Asking $600 obo. 

***** 

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-cars-veh...di-VW-motor-2-8-engine-AHA-W0QQAdIdZ266093724


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

Would a V6 2.8 30valve from a manual A4 1998 or 99 lets say, fit into an a6 98 fwd auto? 

-bump


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

I am told there is a difference in the crank ends for an Auto VS a manual transmission where the flywheel/torque converter attaches.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

As far as swapping the motor goes, the only difference is the driveshaft. The ECU is already expecting the existing autotragic, so what's the problem?


----------



## YavoR32 (Jul 31, 2006)

O_o said:


> As far as swapping the motor goes, the only difference is the driveshaft. The ECU is already expecting the existing autotragic, so what's the problem?


 Yeah I actually asked my buddy who works on these cars, and said that the crank end is different, driveshafts shouldnt matter since they attach to the transmission, no?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I mean input shaft. Derp!

Did not know the crank end was different though. I thought you could just swap the shaft...


----------

